# Let me ask it a different way



## RandyS (Feb 7, 2006)

Let's say you were a take down only company. Now you decide that you want to prune and do other maintenance, maybe even spray and fertilize.
In your experiences have you found it to be a worthwhile investment in time and money for the knowledge you need for the extra care?
Surely, some of you have gone from one to the other.
Thank you.


----------



## clearance (Feb 7, 2006)

If you can cut trees right down then you have what it takes to prune, trim etc. By all means get the knowledge about how to do this properly, but do not think that removals take less skill for a minute. You don't graduate from removals to pruning like going from high school to university. I am sure some who are really good at pruning and trimming trees have a hard time doing big removals.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 7, 2006)

What I'm trying to find out is what people have done to make more money. How their businesses have evolved over time.
I think tree work in general takes alot of skill, not putting one side against the other at all. I'm just asking from a purely dollar side of it. 
I also understand that knowledge is power.
There must be some on here that started to do spraying, for example and it doubled the business or whatever.


----------



## Dadatwins (Feb 7, 2006)

As I now understand the ridiculus laws  that you have in Conn from another thread you started, I would answer your question by saying you do need to get a Conn arborist license to do the work properly and support the biz. Say you are doing a removal in clients yard and they ask, 'while you are here can you prune some limbs back from my house' By definition of the law you would have to decline that job since you do not have proper license. You could remove the other tree, but not prune it. Same deal with storm work, which I am sure you get a lot off up there, a storm comes through and client calls with a broken hanger to remove over the house, by law you could remove the hanger but NOT cut off the broken stub still attached to the tree. 
If you plan on going into a land clearing, just cut down trees operation it is not needed, but anything else I would say yes. 
As for benefit of having ISA certification, it can help bring in some jobs from people looking for ISA certified work, and looks good on a business card.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 7, 2006)

I thoroughly understand what certifications we need if we're going to do tree work. Just want to know what other people who have businesses have done to make and bring in more money. How they have expanded from when they first started out.


----------



## daveyclimber (Feb 7, 2006)

In my opinion and I am sure others as well , it isn't worth doing one if you can't do the other . When is the last time anyone opened the phone book and seen ads that read "trimming only" or "removing trees only" ? Do it right and do it both , then get the certs to do the spraying and disease control , then you can say you do it all .


----------



## RandyS (Feb 7, 2006)

Just want to know what people have done to expand their businesses. Guess I'm not making myself real clear on what I'm asking.
We all start out on day one in business. Now that we're at day 40,000 has the business gotten bigger? If so, what have you done to make it bigger AND more profitable. Extra services perhaps? 
So very sorry for this mass confusion.


----------



## clearance (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is what people I know have done to make more money. They started with a pickup and a couple of saws, then they got a chip truck and a chipper, then a boom truck, then a stump grinder, then another chipper, then another boom truck and so on....Look, you started asking about certifications, get them, then as you are able to do more you will be able to buy more equipment that will make you more money if you are smart. If you just stick at removals for now, get a stump grinder, that will expand your business, it is an extra service.


----------



## Dadatwins (Feb 7, 2006)

RandyS said:


> Just want to know what people have done to expand their businesses. Guess I'm not making myself real clear on what I'm asking.
> We all start out on day one in business. Now that we're at day 40,000 has the business gotten bigger? If so, what have you done to make it bigger AND more profitable. Extra services perhaps?
> So very sorry for this mass confusion.



Once you start actually doing it you will see what you need to expand. Free lance climber, buy a few ropes, and a climbing saw. Tree removal & pruning start out with something to haul debris, a few ropes, small climbing saw and a ground saw, Price a bigger tree, now you need a bigger saw. Start hauling more brush and logs you need a bigger truck. Stay doing small pruning work and planting, get a small chipper and a ball cart. Start doing diagnose and consultations, get educated, buy a clipboard, pen, and some sample envelopes. 
How your business grows depends on what you plan on doing. There are many facets to tree care so no one can really answer your question, no matter how you ask it.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 8, 2006)

I've been doing landscape work for years, have most of the equipment already. I just don't think I am phrasing my question right. No big deal.


----------



## Nickrosis (Feb 9, 2006)

Randy, I think you're very much right. There are those companies that stick to a very narrow offering, but by and large, lawn care companies branch out into landscaping and tree care companies branch out into additional services like planting, mulch, firewood, pruning, plant health care, etc. The ones that grow do this, the ones that prefer to stay at a more modest size do not.


----------



## B-Edwards (Feb 18, 2006)

Randy, I have a small tree service in NC I do takedowns,pruning,stump grinding,pesticide work and im also ISA certified. I understand what your asking. Being in a very rural area its hard to make money doing just 1thing,that being said I've lost alot of money trying to do other things. Its very hard to hire people nowadays that arent drunks dope heads or morons. What kills me is i cant do it all by myself. I'm at a cross-road in my business because of this. So i think to answer your question , if you have the right help you can do it all and make money.


----------

